# Hedgehog playpen



## curpull (Jun 21, 2011)

Trying to find a safe place for my pygmy hedgehog to run about while im cleaning out cage (or just for fun). I've found this Buy Tesco Ballpit, Pink from our Playtents & Houses range - Tesco.com

would that work? or any suggestions, as the hamster play pens look too small and the rabbit ones dominate the room.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

curpull said:


> Trying to find a safe place for my pygmy hedgehog to run about while im cleaning out cage (or just for fun). I've found this Buy Tesco Ballpit, Pink from our Playtents & Houses range - Tesco.com
> 
> would that work? or any suggestions, as the hamster play pens look too small and the rabbit ones dominate the room.


I can't see a problem although I'd go for the hexagonal shaped cage playpens. We've got one for our APH similar to this one: Trixie Joy Indoor Run, 34 × 23 cm, 8 Elements: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Plenty of space as a holding pen during clean ups. You could always buy 2, they link together so you could have a massive playpen if you decided the one on its own wasn't enough :no1:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not to sure on Hedgehog but aren't they diggers? netting or material might not be best to use really. you could make your own perfect size just for space. 2x2 wooden frame chicken wire,, hinges to fold it away, or above good looking play pen.


----------



## curpull (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh that's a better one, i had seen that online before, my concern being its not high enough tho...my hoggies seem to run and climb, not much digging going on. I might look into getting some chicken wire, but i think id feel comfortable to a pre made structure as if I've made it, my diy skills might end in escape.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

They're brilliant, Here's some shots to show you a rough idea of area and height compared to an APH 




















I put her home and wheel in there to make her feel more comfortable, plus.... we wanna mmake sure she does her exercise. To be honest, she just runs and runs and runs. Doesn't even stop to go to toilet (thats what the tray is for) :lol2:

But like I said you could buy 2 of the hexagonal enclosures and link them together making a huuuge playpen!! : victory:


----------



## curpull (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh that looks perfect, is that one or two then? Awwh, love hedgehogs yours is the same coloration as one of my little males


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats just the one  Yeah, she's a chocolate APH called Biscuit..





.... Chocolate Biscuit :lol2:


----------



## curpull (Jun 21, 2011)

I just ordered it  Thanks for your help. 
Ha mine are Myrin and Penelope chocolate and a champagne pinto, soon to be parents.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Aww that sounds awesome, congrats to them in advance :flrt:


----------

